# How to canter bareback? Nervous!



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

well I'm not sure what you mean that you want help with. The fear or the horse? If you're just nervouse though, why don't you look into purchasing a neck strap? That will give you some extra support when you're cantering incase you feel like you're going to slip, and you could also try cantering the first few times in a round pen. That way he can't really run away with you =]


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

I find cantering SO much easier than trotting bareback. I'd just work on a good one rein stop if he tends to run off at the canter.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd work on better control of him at a canter in a saddle before attempting to canter bareback.

Flopping off at a canter while bareback isn't much fun.... been there! Also, being on a lunge line the first few times is a huge help because you have someone else taking care of what the horse is doing so all you have to concentrate on is yourself. And when you become one with the dirt, they have control over the horse and it's not heading off on a passengerless joy ride.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

As equestrian said, I find it easier to canter bareback than to trot... but only if the horse has a balanced and controlled canter first. If not, it would be much more intimidating.


----------



## Micky (Jan 30, 2009)

Practice cantering with your saddle without stirrups for a while until you feel comfortable. You really don't want to be pulling on your horses mouth like you described.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Loping bareback is SO much easier than it sounds. Especially if you're riding a smooth horse. Just relax your hips and you'll stay on. It's sooo much easier than trotting bareback. I was terrified when I did it, but I was told it was much easier than you'd think. It really is. 

Tip: If you feel like you're going to slip, do not wrap your arms around their neck. I've only loped bareback once (I've only had the opportunity to once). I did that when Poseidon took off before I was ready. I fell. I was fine, but it hurt. Don't make my mistake!


----------



## rosie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree with working on your horses canter before trying if you really feel uncomfortable with attempting, I would also suggest working his transitions a lot as well so that when he comes back down you won't be subjected to a bouncy unorganized trot which is where you'll probably have the most issues staying on if you were to try right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

If you are worried about speed, then first get your horse going consistently in a nice easy slow lope under saddle. 
Once you are ready, it is really just a leap of faith, ya just got to take a breath and go for it. And you will love it!


----------



## WhoaMare (Feb 28, 2011)

I can relate! I used to ride bareback when i was a kid ALL the time- and a million miles an hour at that! As an adult "re-rider"- not so much. My balance isn't worth a crap. The first time i cantered as an adult bareback, I did it on one of the trainer's (gaited) lesson horses. I was skeered so i chose the horse I knew would tolerate anything i did, lol. It was awesome! Then i cantered on a slightly more challenging (gaited) horse. Finally i made it to my own horse (NOT GAITED) and I have never been so happy to canter in my life, lol. It was much smoother than her trot and much easier to stay on.

I can also relate to hitting the dirt at a canter. I got flung off running barrels (no, not bareback) and landed on my face. That was big fun- NOT.:twisted:


----------



## CustomLegacy (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, ride with the horse, when I lope my horse, i moved with his body instead of against. If you move against, you'll end up with your butt in the dirt, and horse in the feild. lawl. but remember to have fun with it


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Speaking of butt in the dirt. x3

Well my suggestion would be if you have access to one, use a bareback pad. Of course one without stirupps would be better, but otherwise just keep your feet out of the stirrups. It's just something to grab onto if your horse goes a little willy-nilly with it's gaits. But as others said, definately practice the canter with a saddle and perfect the gaits. Then once that is good and you are confident you can move onto perhaps a bareback pad, then once you can sit through that move onto true bareback. Another thing is perhaps holding onto the horse's mane.

When I was riding at my friends house I didn't have much confidence because I hadn't ridden her horses in a while. We always ride bareback, but I put a bareback pad so I would have something to hold onto. By the end of the night I was sick of it and took it off. It didn't take much for me to then remember to grab onto the mane and I was absolutely fine for the rest of the night. The next morning I was just as confident and didn't even fall on my bum once! Such a contradiction to my username. [Perhaps I should be on a starburst commercial. /fail]


----------

